

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: The legacy of the teen heroine - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25494967

======
mabbo
The day BBC News Entertainment is worthy of discussion on hacker news is a
dark day indeed.

Remember when this place was about programming and start ups?

~~~
billyjobob
It's called _Hacker_ News. The proportion of hackers who are fans of geek
culture (e.g. Buffy) is much larger than the proportion who are interested in
start-ups. Indeed, I have never understood why this site seems obsessed with
stories about start-ups, often posted by people who aren't even hackers.

~~~
melling
Isn't reddit better for geek culture, in general? There's no tagging here, for
example. Stories flow through too quickly if this site tries to be everything
to everyone.

